# tilted uterus and C?



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just went for an ultrasound yesterday and the tech said my uterus was tilted--I'm reading online that can cause C because the uterus could press on part of the colon if it's not in the proper position--the funny thing is my C problems all began 4 years ago when I had a scrape of the uterine lining because the doctor noticed a thickening and wanted to biopsy it to be safe (it was negative)--ever since that day I developed bad C (always had it but it got much worse) and a belly bloat that I never had before, I'd had a flat stomach my whole life--over the course of the 4 years it got worse and worse and now it's getting unbearable--the absolutely frustrating thing is I told my gyn this 4 years back when it all began, she said the C had nothing to do with anything gynecological and it was a coincidence that the C got so much worse immediately following the procedure--I'm reading now that scar tissue can cause the uterine to tilt, I knew this was all connected from the beginning but no one would listen to me, so I've been miserable for 4 years--am waiting to hear from my gyn to see what she suggests, I'm not sure what they can do to correct the tilt, are there exercises?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I have to disagree with your doc, I believe that gyn issues and abdominal issues can go hand in hand. I'm not sure if your procedure caused your c, but my ibs certainly got worse after my tubal ligation 5 years ago. Scar tissue can also cause problems as well. I wonder if docs just try to cover their butts by denying any other problems are possible.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for the feedback kazzy, I'm not even sure if I have ibs because I think it's something the GI dr told me cuz she didn't know what else to do with me, none of my drs seem to be looking very hard for an answer so I spend all my time researching myself, in the meantime I feel worse and worse and keep gaining weight for no reason (I'm sure C is part of it but I seem to be gaining all over and my diet is good and hasn't changed)--I have a new gyn so hopefully she'll be more open minded when I talk to her about the sono results--I'm just sooooo tired of having to be my own dr, that's why I appreciate this place so much because I can compare notes with people who have similar experiences and don't act like I'm crazy for suggesting stuff like this!


----------



## 22520 (May 23, 2006)

i have a tilted uterus, too..and had a tubal ligation in 1975..but the only IBS symptom i had back then wasa chronic constipation


----------

